# Hello!



## Seahawk Guy (Feb 27, 2007)

Just wanted to introduce myself. I just stumbled across this awesome forum, so I figured I Should join. In looking at some of the posts, I see a lot of really awesome information, and some really great exchanges of ideas! I look forward to contributing. Talk to you soon!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## arnisador (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome! What art (if any) do you study?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting can you give us some background on your training.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Glad you liked what you saw.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## MJS (Feb 27, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Feb 27, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Seahawk Guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the really great welcome! I have been training in Tae Kwon Do and Modern Arnis for just shy of 20 years.


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stickarts (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello Seahawk Guy, welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome!   Another TKD person!  Eventually we'll take over the world!!  *cough cough* or not.. heehee


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome to MT! I take it you're a Seahawks fan


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 2, 2007)

Greetings and welcome from Southwest Washington


----------



## Seahawk Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Iceman, how did you guess that I am a Seahawk fan? Yeah, I have been a season ticket holder for about 10 years. God, I hate the offseason!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 2, 2007)

Ave. I look forward to your contributions to our forum. Enjoy


----------



## kenpotroop (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome seahawk guy, are you in Washington?


----------



## Seahawk Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks, Kenpotroop. Yes, I am in the Seattle area (Eastside).


----------



## Blindside (Mar 2, 2007)

Do you study with Mr. Hufana?

(its like 20 questions! )


----------



## Seahawk Guy (Mar 2, 2007)

No, blindside, but I have meet him on several occasions. It has been a while since I have seen him. The last time was at one of the Professors seminars that he had at his school. He seems to be a very good instructor and martial artist, as well as a genuine nice guy.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

